# Screws for intricate projects



## HarryC (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi,

I'm making a jewelry box for my granddaughter. Its made from pine, which are the best screws to avoid splitting the wood?


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

How thick is the wood you are using? How big (dimensions) is the jewelry box? What sort of lid, or doors, will it have (i.e. hinges?). Does it have a lift out tray, or drawers? Blind answer would likely be #4 or #6 flat head wood screws counter bored and counter sunk with wooden plugs to cover, but my preference would be based on the design.


----------



## HarryC (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi,

Its 25cm x 17cm and 10cm tall. It has a tray at the bottom and then a hinge at the top.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

It isn't about the screws, it is about the careful, accurate pre-drilling. If you aren't sure about your pre-drilling, try practicing on scrapwood and test how the screws fit.

How will the screws be used?

If you are planning to use the screws to assemble the jewelry box itself, then consider using clamps and wood glue instead. For most jewelry boxes, the only screws used are for the hardware - hinges, catches, clasps, knobs, supports, chains, etc. (Sometimes screws are used to attach decorative elements, or used as decoration themselves.) 

Jewelry box hardware often comes with matching screws. Otherwise, choose small screws, sized appropriately for your box. They are available in a variety of finishes. Bright brass is popular. Countersunk flathead screws or round-head screws are both common, depending on use.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Several videos on utube:


https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=making+a+jewelry+box


johnep


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

HarryC said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm making a jewelry box for my granddaughter. Its made from pine, which are the best screws to avoid splitting the wood?



The best "screws" to use is glue. Screws have no place in the construction of a jewelry box.


George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

HarryC said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm making a jewelry box for my granddaughter. Its made from pine, which are the best screws to avoid splitting the wood?


It's not so much the type of screws you use but how you use them. If you drill a pilot hole the size of the shank of the screw it shouldn't split even with the most brittle wood.


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

Steve Neul said:


> It's not so much the type of screws you use but how you use them. If you drill a pilot hole the size of the shank of the screw it shouldn't split even with the most brittle wood.





I usually just hold the bit up next to the screw and guess, but is there a rule of thumb re: size of bit to screw size? For example, #8 screw requires a 1/8 inch bit, #4 a 1/16, etc? This would be handy.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

SeanStuart said:


> I usually just hold the bit up next to the screw and guess, but is there a rule of thumb re: size of bit to screw size? For example, #8 screw requires a 1/8 inch bit, #4 a 1/16, etc? This would be handy.


Screws vary from type and brand. If you just match the drill bit to the solid part of the center of the screw all that should be cutting into the wood is the threads. The solid part of the center (shank) is what splits the wood.


----------



## HarryC (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi Steve,

Please could you tell me which screw types you recommend? I think I'm going to order some flat head wood screws.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

If you ever receive an offer from wood magazine don’t throw it away until you take this two sided chart that is in the mailer.










The other side has drill bit speeds for different kinds of bits, sizes and uses for setting the speed on your drill press.

There are many good screws these days. GRK is a premium brand, but there are others. Look for modern designs, rather than “traditional” wood screws. Premium screws have superior cutting points, uniform thickness, and other features.

http://www.buygrkfasteners.com/media/catalog/category/r4-multi-purpose-screws.jpg

Steve still prefers drywall screws because he is stuck in his ways, but there are really good screws out there. Phillips head screws are almost as obsolete as slotted drives these days. I prefer to use TORX or Robertson/square drive screws wherever possible.


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

HarryC said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Please could you tell me which screw types you recommend? I think I'm going to order some flat head wood screws.


Steve can't answer better than anyone else, because he doesn't know what you plan to do with the screws.

Please tell us how you want to use the screws. Are you planning to screw the sides and bottom of the jewelry box together? Will you use screws to assemble the tray, too? Am I right about any of that?

Tell us more about your jewelry box design. How will you cut the pieces? What tools will you use? How do you plan to assemble it? Will you use wood glue, too? Can you post a drawing?

-> If we know more, then we can give you better answers. We want to help, but you have to help us, too. 

Using screws to assemble the jewelry box could work, but it is not the usual way to make a jewelry box. If you can't help us any more, then buy #4 flathead wood screws. Choose screws so that at least 9 mm (~3/8 inch) of the tip goes into the soft pine wood. Pre-drill the holes first to avoid splitting. Be extra careful not to strip the screws in the soft pine wood. I chose #4 screws because they are small and you are building a jewelry box.

By the way, after you give her the nice jewelry box, your granddaughter will expect you to fill it.


----------

